# Fog Machine HELP!!



## Infected (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok I have a Fog Machine F/X and I'v had it for 2 years and I've noticed it's not producing as much fog and it makes a loud noise when the fog comes out. Why is it doing that? I also would like to buy a fog machine that's a good price, and produces a lot of fog. Any suggestions?


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

You're pump might be starting to go. As far as I've seen, the new Constant 1200 watt foggers that Lite F/X has produced this year really suck, at least the regular version does, the more expensive Commander might not though.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

i've had my lite f/x fogger since 2000, and it works great. maybe your pump is going, or something else, sorry to say that i cant realy help.[xx(]

sincerly, 
Phantom.

"may your halloween be full of nightmares"


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Most likely it's the pump, my first Lite F/X was ran dry for too long by my sister so it only lasted a year. The replacement for it is going on 3 years...Best thing to do would be to replace the whole machine, sad I know, unless you can find a replacement pump.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## sundaysforward (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine did that when I put juice in it this year. Just hold down the button and the juice will go all the way through and your probalem will be fixed!










"I thought it was the fat-rat Bonnie!"


----------



## Infected (Oct 25, 2004)

Do u guys have any suggestions on what Fog Machine to buy?? I would like one that has 7,500 cubic feet per min or more.
Oh and yeah it was a mistake buying the fog machine I have, It sucks


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

I would recommend my Lite F/X Fog Commander, it's 1000w and 7500 cu ft/min. I have the old version though, not sure how good the new version is but I would expect it to hopefully be better.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a VEI v-950. It's a great machine, and very high quality. I believe I paid around 270.00 for it. It will fog the s*** out of the neighborhood...if you want it to.


----------



## SpookyNight (Oct 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Infected_
> 
> Ok I have a Fog Machine F/X and I'v had it for 2 years and I've noticed it's not producing as much fog and it makes a loud noise when the fog comes out. Why is it doing that? I also would like to buy a fog machine that's a good price, and produces a lot of fog. Any suggestions?


Have you cleaned it since you bought it. I think it's vinigar and water mixture you use to clean with if it uses water based fog. I just read about this last night on one website. The other thing he suggested was (with the machine cooled and unplugged) to stick a straight pin into the hole where the fog comes out and clean out any debris/buildup that the water/vinigar cleaning didn't get.

Oh yeah, here it is: 
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/fogfix.php

And he shows you how to build your own controlled repeating timer for your fog machine:

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/fogtimer.php


----------



## Infected (Oct 25, 2004)

My instructions say not to use water becuase it can ruin the electrical unit, what should I do, try it?


----------



## SpookyNight (Oct 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Infected_
> 
> My instructions say not to use water becuase it can ruin the electrical unit, what should I do, try it?


Does it say no water, or no tap water? I think he also said to use distilled water because tap water can have impurities that could damage the unit.


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

WHOA, i'd be a little nervous to put water and vinegar into my machine, i've heard that it works though. I've rented my machine to a friend, and i'm sorta worried that its gonna come back broken... ahhh i'm getting paranoid.[]

sincerly, 
Phantom.

"may your halloween be full of nightmares"


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

they are so cheap,,buy a new one


Lifes no fun without a good scare !!!


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

I've seen fog machine cleaning solution before but it wasn't for a lite f/x machine. I don't think it will really help you anyways because it sounds like your pump is burned out.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

You can use the vinegar and !DISTILLED! water in most of the units.I have an Atari,Lite Machine,Fog Machine,and a $400.00 Z-Fog(low lying fog)Machine.I do 20% Vinegar to 80% Distilled water.I do this ether before I store them until next Halloween or when I get them out to use for Halloween.I have had no problems.


----------



## Infected (Oct 25, 2004)

When you say run it through the system you mean put that vinegar and water and press the button to make it come out (if so what comes out) and then empty it and then use the fog again??


----------

